# Hibernate und portierbare Datenbank



## blacky69 (4. Apr 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,


ich bin ein Neuling was JAVA und Datenbanken Programmierung angeht.
Ich habe mich mit dem Thema Hibernate schon mal kurz beschäftigt.

Ich möchte eine Art Buchhaltungssoftware in Java programmieren, also eine Datenbankanwendung schreiben.

Dieses Programm möchte ich dann an Bekannte weitergeben.

Muss nun beim Bekannten auf dem Rechner schon eine Datenbank vorinstalliert sein,
oder gibt es eine Datenbank die man "portieren" kann, sodass der Bekannte das Programm einfach nur
noch starten braucht?

Ich hoffe ich konnte mich verständlich ausdrücken.

gruß


----------



## Andgalf (4. Apr 2012)

Es gibt embedded Datenbanken. Dazu gibt es schon einige Threads hier im Forum. Ansonsten sollte man da auch bei Google einiges finden.

ein paar die ich aus dem Stehgreif kenne:

h2DB
hsqlDB
javaDB


----------



## blacky69 (4. Apr 2012)

danke!

Wie sieht das mit db derby aus?

Ist glaube ich von apache.


----------



## tfa (5. Apr 2012)

Derby wird mittlerweile mit dem JDK ausgeliefert. 
Den ausgereiftesten Eindruck macht allerdings H2.


----------

